# Bimmerfest Riding Along With Bill Auberlen and Turner Motorsport



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Check out this pic:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

:thumbup: :clap: :banana: :bigpimp: 

Looks great!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------

